# Surrey pet supplies



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Has anyone used these??? (seen them linked around quite alot lately). If so what were your experiences.

Theres a few things I fancy getting off there, that are cheaper than anywhere else i've seen. So i'm just making sure it's not a 'if it sounds to good to be true then it probably is' scenario.


All replies appreciated n welcome. Ps sorry if this is in the wrong section but they do sell equipment n supplies, so didnt know where else to put it.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah I've ordered from them loads of times as their prices are good. Even tho you pay for next day delivery they usually take a few days to get it sorted. Say if you ordered on tuesday mid-day you would have it by friday.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ah cool ty their prices are much cheaper than anywhere around here it has to be said


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I've used them a few times, delivery can take a few days but overall good place.


----------



## dubzie (Sep 25, 2007)

I have ordered from them, and like everyone else said (including my mum):lol2: they take a long time to deliver...but its a big store, and u can get pretty much anything from there, so there's no lack


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

cool cheers for the replies guys.i'll give em a try


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

They're my local shop, who I use all the time due to their good prices and locality.

It's a funny one. The head of the store is really really good. The others who work there though, definitely aren't clued up as their website boasts - they didn't believe me that heat mats could be regulated. I had to ask to see the manager, and she showed me where the habistat thermostats were, which each one offered in very good detail, and recommended which one to buy. Her product knowledge combined with the knowledge for animals was very impressive. Saying that, it is a young shop, who are reliable, and I would recommend them.

If anyone wants to get something small, which would not cost £7 in p&p, let me know, and I'll happily send for product + weight postage cost.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> ah cool ty their prices are much cheaper than anywhere around here it has to be said


:lol2: it would probably be cheaper flying to america and back than some of the shops around here!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

haha yep i'm definately finding that!! even the small back alley job.(that sounds really bad) is extortionate...the shop i've started using most often doesn't add vat to prices so you have to add it individually.yet there are no signs stating this anywhere...which i thought was illegal :? hmm dunno..
n the other big one around here is also very very costly.

come to think of it a trip to America sounds a fantastic idea. You coming mark we can stock up over there n ship everything back? :razz:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

thats sorted then, me and katie are goig on a shopping trip to Amerca, anyone want anything??? :lol2:.

Let me know if you are ordering anything off Surrey Pets and we could share delivery?
Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

i have bought most my stuff from them, fantastic prices (but dont tell um they might put them up)


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Where are these guys and do they sell reps or is it just supplies?
Cheers!
Ben


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

here you go

www.surrypetsupplies.co.uk


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Didn't work But thanks anyway! (arrogantly assuming that was for me:lol2
Ben


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

oh sorry, just put it on search and it should work

they only sell products


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Tried again but nope Don't worry, will search for it...
Ben


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I Have ordered from them, fink it came the next day, or day after that...very fast dilivery anyway, Good stock, very good prices, and a massive range of stuff. Good decor they have! also loads of lights! ​


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

do you work in sussex pets, came in the other day nearly bought a kitten  but bought a bit of wood instead


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

who...me?


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes I do! :smile: Feel free to buy a kitten next time!: victory: We get them in every week so you're doing us _and_ the kitten a favour...You know you want it...:lol2:
Ben


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

snakelover said:


> who...me?


No me, the one with the huge Sussex Pets ad in his sig!:Na_Na_Na_Na:Sorry, couldn't resist being a cheeky git:lol2:
Ben


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

oh lol, i never see the sigs usualy click post reply then look at the posts, dont see sigs lol


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

snakelover said:


> oh lol, i never see the sigs usualy click post reply then look at the posts, dont see sigs lol


In that case you are forgiven...:smile:
Ben


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yerrrr lol i went through the hole thread then just to see your siggy aswell, i would of though sussex is diffrent from surrey anyway :crazy:


shiva&kaa123 said:


> In that case you are forgiven...:smile:
> Ben


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

By about two miles where I work...I technically live in Surrey but spend most of my time in Sussex...
Ben


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Surrey Pet Supplies supplies products for UK dogs, cats and other pets UK is the website address.


----------

